# My New(ly rebuilt) Hunting Ride...



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Just wanted to share my latest huntig related project. My wife always says I cannot sit still and always have to be doing something and she is right...

Started with a used 48 V golf cart and bought all the parts and tore this thing down to the bone and went over it with a fine tooth comb. All fasterners were placed with stainless and nylon locknuts. This thing is quiet and it climbs pretty well. Pretty flat in this part of the state so no upgrades to the motor for now. I tore apart the old battery supports and rewelded new aluminum frame and custom fit marine battery boxes for the batteries to protect them a little and keep any leaking battery fluid off the frame (it will do some damage). I got a 12V 30A reducer on it. Just headlights now, but I got some other upgrades in mind with some electrical (I told my wife it was done and she said "yeah right"). I used some Herculiner on the roof struts and utility box. I cut a piece of black marine carpet for the bed so when in stealth mode it is super quiet. The carpet is removable with velcro too. A custom bow holder on the rear struts and I am ready to go. Fits perfectly in the back of the truck too. 

Even though it is only 2 wheel drive it goes through the mud holes fairly well. My main use will be on trail so not too concerned about needing 4 wheel drive. Still way cheaper than a new 400cc ATV and I can have a passenger. Cannot wait for thunder chicken season....


----------



## ranger1957 (Aug 24, 2010)

That is Sweeeeeet.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks outstanding, nice job.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Ooooohhhh.....Aaaaaaaahhhhhh! Now that's a sweet ride!


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

very nice!!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am really impressed it looks great. I really wish I knew something about wrenches and doing a project like that but I don't and am too old to try and learn. I hunt southern Ohio and I doubt it could be me where I hunt even with the knobby tires, really great job and again I am impressed.


----------

